# GTX950 with GPU-Z0.8.5 show Unknown (Technology,Die Size,Release Date,Transistors)



## ryanly (Sep 1, 2015)

GTX950 with GPU-Z0.8.5 show Unknown (Technology,Die Size,Release Date,Transistors)


----------



## Ebo (Sep 1, 2015)

try and reinstall it.


----------



## ryanly (Sep 1, 2015)

uninstall GPU-Z 0.8.5  , and reinstall GPU-Z 0.8.5,   run GPU-Z 0.8.5  with unknown again;


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 1, 2015)

It worked fine on my GTX 950...

EDIT: I lied... no it did not... (MSI GTX 950 Gaming 2G)

http://www.overclockers.com/msi-gtx-950-gaming-2g-video-card-review/


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2015)

GTX 950 isn't supported by 0.8.5, wait for 0.8.6 release



EarthDog said:


> It worked fine on my GTX 950...
> 
> EDIT: I lied... no it did not... (MSI GTX 950 Gaming 2G)
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/msi-gtx-950-gaming-2g-video-card-review/


btw reviewers can contact me any time for prerelease builds. skype w2zzard


----------



## ryanly (Sep 2, 2015)

GTX 950 isn't supported by 0.8.5

GTX 970, GTX 980Ti  is supported by 0.8.5


----------

